# Vg Liquids



## Avikaar Sonlall (1/7/14)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me where is the best place to buy mainly vg based e-liquids (20/80 pg/vg or 100 vg)
because I have found that since I suffer from chronic eczema, liquids with pg tend to develop a rash on my body. 

I have had eczema since I was young but it completely faded away in my teen years but ever since I started vaping, I have had breakouts of eczema.

I found out that pg can cause these types of reaction to certain people. So i decided that I need to buy mainly vg based liquids.

I am currently using a Twisp Clearo and I know that Twisp liquids are 50/50 pg/vg and there are also a select few flavours in 100 vg.

Can anyone recommend a supplier that stocks mainly vg based e-liquids. Nicotine strentgh is not a problem.

Thank you


----------



## Al3x (1/7/14)

@Avikaar Sonlall were are you based, you can get from many of the online stores on the forum or you can contact @Just B she will customize the mix for you, to your liking.

I recently purchased from her and the flavors are amazing and you will not be dissapointed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (1/7/14)

Al3x said:


> @Avikaar Sonlall were are you based, you can get from many of the online stores on the forum or you can contact @Just B she will customize the mix for you, to your liking.
> 
> I recently purchased from her and the flavors are amazing and you will not be dissapointed


 
Thanks for the advice, I will be sure to contact her when I need to buy liquids. I am based in Durban.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (1/7/14)

great @Avikaar Sonlall we are planning a vape meet soon, check out the kzn vape meet thread, and add your name to the list. and just b is in pinetown so delivery wont be issue when you order. 

Enjoy your vaping journey


----------



## Necris (1/7/14)

Also check out vape craving(76 vg/24pg) at Subohmvapor,@RevnLuck7 will sort you out,my current adv
@Oupa at Vapourmountain will also custom mix to request,currently have 3x10ml's on the way from them


----------

